# MTB Club für Bremen



## Tatze83 (14. August 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich will es mal wagen einen Club für MTBiker aus Bremen zu gründen. Hätte jemand Interesse? Das ganze will ich ganz locker angehen. An einer kleinen Homepage bin ich schon bei. Ich, oder auch die Mitglieder werden Touren vorschlagen, die dann auf der HP erwähnt werden. Wer dann mitfährt ist jedem selber überlassen. Ab und zu wäre es aber mal ganz toll wenn sich alle Mitglieder treffen würden und ne gemeinsame Tour unternehmen würden mit einem anschließendem Grillfest  o.a.

Ich werde noch versuchen Sponsoren für ein eigenes Teamtrikot zu finden. 
Es stecken sonst aber keine finanziellen Absichten dahinter, sondern nur der reine Teamgeist. Es wird also auch kein Mitgliedbeitrag erhoben ;-)

Also hat jemand Interesse dabei zu sein?

PS: ich versuche noch einen Händler zu finden, der sich auf so eine Art Einkaufsgemeinschaft einlässt. Vielleicht bekommt man dann div. Sachen 10 % günstiger. ... Wär doch nicht schlecht.. oder?


----------



## Moja (15. August 2004)

Wär schon cool, aber ich glaube, das ihr einen anderen Fahrstil wie ich an den Tag legt und ich dann mit meiner Mühle ganz schön ranklotzen müsste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (15. August 2004)

Wieso? Wie fährst du denn? *g*


----------



## Moja (15. August 2004)

naja, ich fahre eigentlich gerne Street und nehme da so fast jeden Drop mit, so sieht auch das Rad aus, aber so ne Tour im gemäßigtem Tempo bis 40km ist da auch noch drin.


----------



## Tatze83 (15. August 2004)

dann bist du doch goldrichtig... und es gibt ja immer verschiedene Touren. Mal durch die Berge, mal einfach ne schöne Strecker anner Weser entlang.... brauchst ja nicht immer dabei sein, aber die Touren die du packst, da kannste dann ja mitfahren


----------



## Moja (15. August 2004)

naja, ich könnte ja dienstag mitfahren, falls ihr nach Syke fahrt, ich komm ja aus Syke, würde sich ja anbieten, da ich ja aus Barrien bei Syke komme.
Ich könnte euch denn ja auch noch ein par Trails zeigen.


----------



## Tatze83 (15. August 2004)

wir wissen ja noch nicht genau ob wir nach Syke oder Achim fahren. Und ob ich mitfahre ist auch noch fraglich, da ich vorher noch arbeiten muss.

Aber auf das Angebot kommt bestimmt noch jemand (ich garantiert auch) zurück ;-)


----------



## Tatze83 (16. August 2004)

so hab jez mal ne kleine homepage gebastelt... iss noch nix besonderes, aber ich hab einfach schonmal ein paar termine festgelegt (alle 14 tage aufm samstag um 11 uhr).

die homepage wird auf jeden fall noch erweitert und wenn wir die ersten touren hinter uns haben, dann kommen da natürlich auch fotos rauf 

ich werd die tage auch schonmal sponsoren anschreiben ob die ein teamtrikot sponsern würden 

ich hatte an folgende sponsoren gedacht (bremer firmen):

nordcom
beck & co 
sparkasse bremen
hat noch jemand andere vorschläge?

und hier der link zur homepage:
http://www.bikeandoutdoor.de/mtbremen


----------



## Moja (16. August 2004)

sieht doch garnet so schlecht aus, ich freum mich auf morgen, weiß aber noch net, ob ich mitkommen kann, weil ich mir die Hand ein wenig verstaucht habe und sie jetzt voon der Dehnfähigkeit wohl kaum noch die Ausfallenden des Dreidoppelbikes übertrifft.


----------



## Tatze83 (16. August 2004)

so... die homepage ist jetzt auch unter http://www.mtbremen.de erreichbar


----------



## Marco Henke (17. August 2004)

Also ich hätte auch intersse an dem MTB-Club, ich bin ja mit Moja sehr gut befreundet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndMC (17. August 2004)

so, da ich ja jetzt wieder am start bin muss ich mich hier ja auch mal einklinken! ausserdem braucht moja mit seinem panzer ja auch noch nen mitstreiter der genau son klotz unterm ars** hat! hier isser    die page kann sich ja durchaus sehen lassen! echt nicht schlecht

bis die tage, endmc


----------



## Moja (17. August 2004)

Jo, so seh ich das auch, habs heute dann doch ziemlich deutlich gemerkt, vor allem oxkings cc feile, man man man, das isn Unterschied...


----------



## BFK (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich wohne in Sulingen und waere wohl dabei. Kannst ja ueber Facebook mal Kntakt zu mir aufnehmen. Mein Name ist Ben Kiefer


----------



## juk (19. Mai 2011)

Öhm, dieser Thread it vor 7 Jahren sanft entschlafen und mit ihm die Idee.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Mai 2011)

ohh, wie schade . . . ich hab ganz oben was von ein Grillfest gelesen und danach war ich kurzzeitig erblindet, bis Du mir hier meine Illusionen eines Grillfestes zerstört hast . . . Schääm dich


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2011)

Das verflixte 7. Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone76 (25. März 2012)

Moin Moin  ich suche schon länger  ein paar biker mit den man mal ne tiur machen kann oder auch mal in harz etc fahren kann.....

wäre doch was wenn man sich zusammen tut oder


----------



## rocker77 (26. März 2012)

Moin,

zusammen fahren hört sich gut an.
Werde im Spätsommer nach Bremen ziehen und bin ca. jedes zweite
WE da. Kenne mich nicht so gut aus und wenn es passt bin ich
gern dabei.

Danke


----------



## PhatBiker (26. März 2012)

Wenn ihr langeweile habt, kommt ruhig mal bei uns vorbei . . . http://www.crew-2010.de/
Eine Wegbeschreibung findet ihr auf der Page.


----------



## Twinkie (3. April 2012)

aber nur wenn der grill an ist


----------



## PhatBiker (3. April 2012)

Ostersonntag ist erstmal eine Osterei sucherrei für die kleinen, danach ist alles offen und Grillen ist angedacht. Bring Würste mit Twinkie.


----------



## Cowboy1000 (4. April 2012)

Moin zusammen, 

kaum zu glauben: als langjähriger Bremer schaue ich nach einigen Jahren Forumsabstinenz mal wieder rein und was sehe ich da: ich hab zu wenig Federweg um in Marßel fahren zu können!

Ihr habt ja echt coole Sachen gebaut! Das ist echt in Pellen Park?? Echt cool...dann wäre man mit nem Dirtbike oder Freerider in Bremen ja doch nicht sooo übermotorisiert...hab ich beides leider nicht, nur ein 93er GT Hardtail/Starrgabel aber trotzdem - ankucken muss ich mir das mal!

Haut rein!
Oliver


----------



## PhatBiker (4. April 2012)

Hi, ja, schau mal rein in den Park, da hat sich bissel getan . . . und mach dir wegen zuwenig Federweg keinen Kopf, die Kids mit ihren BMX haben auch keinen und springen das 120cm hohe Gap, Northshore, Kicker und alles andere.

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## Cowboy1000 (4. April 2012)

Cool, sowas hat ja meines Wissens in unseren Breiten echt Seltenheitswert...bzw. ein paar jüngere Radextremisten haben sich im kleinen Wald beim Schönebecker Schloss auch ein bisschen was gebuddelt und gebaut, aber nicht so viel wir ihr. In den Pellen Park werde ich auf jeden Fall bei Gelegenheit mal reinschauen, kann allerdings noch dauern Springen...war (mangels geeignetem Untersatz?) leider noch nie mein Ding aber mal sehen - es sollte nie zu spät für sowas sein!

Geht ja anscheinend auch mit alten GTs 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/3585895"]Eddie Roman's Hammertime on Vimeo[/ame]

Allerdings ging das da auch für einige Felgen böse aus...

Schöne Ostern wünsche ich!
Oliver


----------



## PhatBiker (4. April 2012)

Hört sich fast so an als ob du das in Leuchtenburg meinst.
Ist das direkt neben einer Strasse?

Frohe Ostern - stef -


----------



## Cowboy1000 (5. April 2012)

Ja, genau das in Leuchtenburg meine ich, da im kleinen Wald neben der Leuchtenburger Straße. Fahrt ihr da auch manchmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (5. April 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Ostersonntag ist erstmal eine Osterei sucherrei für die kleinen, danach ist alles offen und Grillen ist angedacht. Bring Würste mit Twinkie.



mir san am we nich daaa.... aber das soll euch am angrillen nich hindern!
ich würde bei gelegenheit mein stockbrot und champignonspieß mitbringen, wenn ich darf 

ich hab auch schon auf dem monstersprung draufgestanden, aber da wird einem ja schon zu fuß schwindelig....


----------



## PhatBiker (7. April 2012)

Kennst du schon die Wippe??


----------



## Twinkie (14. April 2012)

nee.... link?


----------



## PhatBiker (14. April 2012)

Die Wippe steht wieder am alten Platz, ein paar Meter neben unseren PalettenGap.

Hab zur Zeit nur ein altes Foto davon . . . die neue sieht aber genauso aus.

http://crew-2010.de.tl/allgemeine-Bilder-Galerie/pic-1000200.htm

Die Wippe macht echt spass, einige klemmen die noch mit ein Balken fest, dann ist es ein Gap was sehr dicht an der Kante zur Senke steht. Die Geschwindigkeit sollte nicht zu schnell sein, aber auch nicht zu langsam.

Wenn du da bist und die Wippe fahren möchtest, schau bitte vorher nach ob die sich bewegt. Hat letztens einer nicht gemacht und hatte einen Freiflug nach unten gewonnen.

gruss  - stef -


----------



## MTB95HB (12. April 2016)

Das Thema hier ist ja mal echt alt geworden. Ich bin selber MTB Fahrer und fahre immer mit einen Kollegen im Pellen Park oder in Marßel.
Lass uns doch mal auf Facebook oder hier eine gruppe erstellen wo man sich darüber unterhalten kann wann wer wo in Bremen am fahren ist dann kann man sich da anschließen oder auch selber anschluß suchen was haltet ihr von dieser Idee ?

P.S der Pellen park ist echt geil aber Wo ist di Wippe hin


----------



## Und1 (12. April 2016)

Moin MTB95HB. So eine gruppe gibt es für die Harburger Berge, aber hier vor Ort in Bremen nicht immer alleine durch die Gegend heizen zu müssen wäre schon top. Ich bin sonst eher in der Überseestadt oder halt in den Habes unterwegs. 
Werd mir morgen mal den Pelle Park und Marßel anschauen. Können uns die Tage ja mal kurzschließen und ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2016)

Auf FB gibt es eine Gruppe Names 'MTB Chapter Nord'. Der Großteil der Leute ist ausm Weser-Ems Gebiet, aber auch runter bis Hannoveer und Sauerland! Alles vertreten, vom CC Heizer bis zum Downhill Schredderer


----------



## Hike_O (20. April 2016)

Und1 schrieb:


> Überseestadt


Heizt du durch die Skateanlage? Ansonste ist da ja nicht soo dermaßen viel was sich lohnt, oder?


----------



## Patrick_K314 (23. April 2016)

Hi, ich bin vor kurzem nach Bremen gezogen und hätte auch mal Lust eine nette Runde zu drehen. Falls ihr noch einen Mitfahrer sucht, dann meldet euch doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (24. April 2016)

Tach Leute

Sehr schön das sich hier was tut und noch besser wenn ich lese das sich einige zum Biken in mein geschaffenes Reich, 
die Bike Area im Pellens Park, verirren.

Wir sind jetzt ein Verein, genauer FRC Pellens e.V. mit Versicherung, Konto für Spenden und allem anderem pipapo.
Wir haben 8500qm vom Senator für Umwelt zum Bauen, Biken und sagte ich schon Biken, bekommen.

Wir setzen auch grade noch ideen um so das sich ein Besuch alle 2 Wochen lohnt um neues zu entdecken.
Natürlich lohnt sich auch ein täglicher Besuch zum Biken.

Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Bike und ebenso über jeden der wiederkommt, mit oder ohne Bike.

Ende April wird weiter gebaut und natürlich auch gefahren.
kommt und geniest nach einer Woche Shit Wetter die Sonne mit uns im Pellens Park

gruss   - stef -


----------



## PhatBiker (30. April 2016)

Hi 

Ich noch mal . . . 

Schaut mal auf der page, dort tut sich auch immer bissel was.

In Zukunft könnt ihr euch dort über neuigkeiten informieren.


http://frc-pellens.de/

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier  ->  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (8. August 2017)

Hallo leute

Wir hatten in der Norddeutschen zeitung einen netten Artikel
.
.
.
In Pellens Park haben sich Sportler einen Parcours mit zahlreichen Sprüngen geschaffen
*Geheimtipp für Mountainbiker*

Marßel. Mit hoher Geschwindigkeit fährt Joris L. auf die Absprungkante zu. Er winkelt seine Arme an, zieht das Vorderrad mit Kraft nach oben, hebt ab und steht mit seinem Mountainbike einen Moment lang in der Luft, bevor er einige Meter weiter gekonnt wieder landet.





Jonte P. fährt eine schnelle Kurve. Der Elfjährige trainiert regelmäßig in dem Gelände in Marßel. (ANDREAS KALKA)
Kaum hat er den Sprung gemeistert, steuert der Zwölfjährige einen der vier North-Shore-Trails, Hindernisse aus Holz, an, die das Gelände in Pellens Park für Mountainbiker bietet.

An diesem Tag ist in dem kleinen Waldgebiet zwischen Bezirkssportanlage und der Straße Marßel eine Menge los. Es sind Osterferien, zahlreiche Jugendliche nutzen die freie Zeit, um hier Sprünge und rasante Abfahrten zu üben. Einige erwachsene Biker sind ebenfalls gekommen. „Sonst sind hier eher an den Wochenenden so viele Leute“, sagt Stefan Stöver. Der 53-Jährige ist Vorsitzender des Mountainbike-Vereins „Free Ride Club Pellens“, den er zusammen mit acht anderen Bikern Anfang vergangenen Jahres gegründet hat.




Die Jugendlichen nutzen ihre freie Zeit, um in Pellens Park Sprünge und rasante Abfahrten zu trainieren. 
Für das 8500 Quadratmeter große Gelände in Marßel hat der Verein zeitgleich einen Gestattungsvertrag mit der Umweltbehörde geschlossen. Die Mountainbiker dürfen das Areal kostenfrei nutzen und ihre Strecken weiter ausbauen. „Wir haben sie so angelegt, dass auch Anfänger sich an die Hindernisse herantasten können und ihren Fahrspaß haben. Für Fortgeschrittene bietet das Gelände aber auch eine Menge Herausforderungen“, betont Stefan S.

Er selbst kennt das Areal seit seiner Kindheit. „Damals habe ich hier mit Freunden Cowboy und Indianer gespielt.“ Später zog er aus Bremen-Nord weg und kehrte erst Jahre später in das kleine Waldgebiet zurück, als er in Marßel zu Besuch war. 2009 hatte er sich sein erstes Mountainbike gekauft, „ein gebrauchtes Dual Slalom, kurz und wendig, stabil wie ein Panzer“, und unternahm kurz darauf seine ersten Fahrten in Pellens Park.




Marcel K. übt immer neue Sprünge und Tricks. Das Areal bietet Anfängern und Fortgeschrittenen eine Menge Herausforderungen. 
In Internet-Foren suchte der gelernte Schlosser nach Gleichgesinnten und fuhr bereits kurze Zeit später nicht mehr alleine. „Im Sommer 2010 habe ich hier dann die ersten kleinen Sprunghügel gebaut. Das war der Anfang“, erinnert er sich. Schnell gesellten sich weitere Biker dazu, „und auch die BMX-Kids aus dem Stadtteil entdeckten kurz darauf das Gelände“. Die Biker bauten die Strecken immer weiter aus. „Wir krochen durch das Unterholz und machten tagelang alte Wege wieder frei, um mehr Strecken zu bekommen.“ Inspirationen holten sie sich bei Besuchen in anderen Bikeparks.

Aus altem Holz bauten sie schließlich das erste befahrbare Hindernis, einen sogenannten North-Shore-Trail. Dazu kamen immer mehr und höhere Erdhügel und Sprünge. „Das war auch der Zeitpunkt, als Mitarbeiter vom Umweltbetrieb auf uns aufmerksam wurden“, erzählt Stefan S. „Sie haben uns gefragt, was wir hier eigentlich machen. Wir haben uns dann mit ihnen auf einige Regeln geeinigt. Wir sollten beispielsweise nicht zu tief graben.“




Joris L. steht mit seinem Mountainbike beim Sprung einen Moment lang in der Luft. 
Stefan Stöver vermutet, dass die Geschichte des Areals dazu beigetragen hat, dass die Mountainbiker dort zunächst großzügig geduldet wurden und später problemlos einen Vertrag bekamen, der ihnen die Nutzung auch offiziell erlaubt. Pellens Park gehörte nämlich zu den rund 15 Morgen Land, die der Gutsherr Johannes Pellens der damaligen Gemeinde Burgdamm im Jahr 1927 mit der Auflage schenkte, diese nur für Erholungs-, Freizeit- und Sportmöglichkeiten zu nutzen. „Genau das machen wir hier.“

Mittlerweile haben die Biker das Areal mit den vier North-Shore-Trails und knapp 20 Sprüngen aufwendig gestaltet. „Es gibt drei Hauptwege, die alle mehrere unterschiedliche Abzweigungen haben. Man kann hier gut drei Stunden unterwegs sein und immer wieder neue Wege nehmen, die man vorher noch nicht gefahren ist“, schwärmt Stefan S.. Beim Bau der Hindernisse helfen auch die Jugendlichen fleißig mit. Acht Jungen zwischen elf und 13 Jahren gehören dem Verein an, der mittlerweile 21 Mitglieder hat, darunter eine Frau. Dazu kommen Biker, die das Gelände nutzen, ohne Mitglied zu sein.




Stefan Stöver ist Vereinsvorsitzender.
Der zwölfjährige Timo B. hat schon oft mitgewerkelt. „Das macht am meisten Spaß, über Hindernisse zu springen, die man selbst gebaut hat“, findet er. Auch Marcel K. ist häufig in Pellens Park. „Ich kenne das Gelände schon ganz lange. Es ist super hier, vor allem, weil es nicht weit entfernt ist. Ich komme aus Osterholz-Scharmbeck“, erzählt der Elfjährige. Heute sind auch seine Eltern mit seinem vierjährigen Bruder Tobias, das jüngste Vereinsmitglied, dabei. Mit einem Mini-Rad dreht der Biker-Nachwuchs ebenfalls schon erste Runden, hält sich von Sprüngen aber noch fern.

Gäste hatte der Verein schon häufig aus anderen Teilen Bremens. Aber auch aus Hamburg, Detmold in Nordrhein-Westfalen und Dortmund waren Biker da und zeigten sich anschließend begeistert von den Strecken. Die Mitglieder des „Free Ride Club Pellens“ fahren selbst zwischendurch aber auch ganz gerne mal in anderen Revieren. „Zum Beispiel im Harz“, erzählt der Vorsitzende. Eines, sagt er, dürften Biker keinesfalls haben: „Angst davor, sich schmutzig zu machen.“ Denn sie lassen sich auch von Matsch und Schnee nicht aufhalten.

Pausen können die Biker, aber auch Anwohner, die hier gerne spazieren gehen, an einem extra dafür gestalteten Platz machen. Zwei Holzbänke und einen Tisch haben die Vereinsmitglieder aufgestellt, an dem schon gemeinsam gegrillt wurde. „Ostern haben wir eine kleine Eiersuche veranstaltet. Ich habe auch für die Spaziergänger am Weg kleine Tüten mit Eiern versteckt“, erzählt Stefan Stöver lachend. Mit der Nachbarschaft herrsche ein recht freundschaftliches Verhältnis. „Beschwert hat sich noch niemand. Im Gegenteil. Eine ältere Dame sagte mir, dass sie mit ihrem Hund viel lieber hier spazieren geht, wenn Leben im Gelände ist. Sie fühlt sich dadurch sicherer.“

Der Vereinsvorsitzende achtet allerdings auch genau darauf, dass die Regeln in Pellens Park eingehalten werden. Dazu gehört, dass niemand Müll zurücklassen sollte. Feuer, Lärm und Randale sind ebenso verboten wie die Beschädigung von Bäumen. „Ich bin selbst jedes Wochenende hier und schaue nach dem Rechten und dann noch mindestens einmal in der Woche am Nachmittag“, betont Stefan S., der beruflich als Handwerker im Kulturzentrum Schlachthof arbeitet.

Für die Biker gilt außerdem: Es besteht auf allen Lines – so bezeichnen sie die Fahrstrecken – zu jeder Zeit Helmpflicht. Als zusätzliche Schutzausrüstung empfiehlt der Verein Knieschützer, Ellbogenschoner und Handschuhe. Die Strecken dürfen von den Fahrern nicht verändert und sollten jeweils vor dem ersten Start kontrolliert und von großen Ästen und Steinen befreit werden. Auch auf Rücksichtnahme legen die Mitglieder vom „Free Ride Club Pellens“ Wert und bitten darum auch ihre Gäste. Und so lauten weitere Regeln: „Immer schauen, wo sich andere Biker bewegen, beziehungsweise Platz machen und die Strecken freihalten, nicht darauf stehen bleiben und nichts darauf ablegen.“

Anfallende Reparaturen übernehmen die Vereinsmitglieder selbst. „Eigentlich ist hier immer irgendwas zu tun“, sagt Stefan S., der trotz der vielen Arbeit aber auch immer noch regelmäßig selbst auf sein Mountainbike steigt, seine Runden durch Pellens Park dreht und gewagte Sprünge trainiert. Da steht er den Jüngeren in nichts nach.

Das Gelände des „Free Ride Club Pellens“ in Pellens Park ist jederzeit geöffnet. Die Mitglieder freuen sich über interessierte Biker, die mit BMX, All-Mountain, Enduro oder Downhill im Gelände fahren können. Die Mitgliedschaft im Verein kostet 36 Euro jährlich für Erwachsene und fünf Euro im Jahr für Jugendliche bis 16 Jahre. Kontakt über www.frc-pellens.de.
„Biker dürfen keine Angst davor haben, sich schmutzig zu machen.“ Stefan Stöver
„Es besteht auf allen Lines zu jeder Zeit Helmpflicht.“ Regel für die Nutzer des Parcours.






Gruß aus dem Park

Stefan S.

- derStef -


----------



## EnjoyRide (19. November 2017)

Den Pellens Park kann man nur empfehlen!


----------

